# **** Happy Birthday youngdon ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

If get'in older means get'in wiser--- your one smart sumbitch.LOL. :roflmao:

Happy birthday Don.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ole Man !!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmmmmmmm !! Thought someone would have commented yesterday, being surrounded by all these old farts is a great reminder once a year. Have a great day bud..


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy birthday Don, have a great day!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Happy birthday don hope it a good one


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

have a good one


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Don (again)! Thanks for your Predator Talk guidance and for always having time to talk. We will get a hunt in.........






​


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Happy B-Day Don hope you have a great day and a better day tommorrow. Heck if I had known ahead of time might have send you a new keyboard!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Happy Birthday "Old Don" I can feel the heat of the candle's way over here in Da U.P. eh!!*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Guys, I find as I get older it's more and more important to surround yourself with good friends. I hit the jackpot here on PT.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, yeah. But, where were they on moving day?

Hope it was good, nonetheless.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Glen. Sorry I'm late on this but the phone doesn't fit me as well as the laptop. 
They're all home. I keep posting about our moves but no one ever shows. I'd buy the pizza and beer. Beer for after ! !


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Don,

Old predators hunters use a folding chair on the stand, very old predator hunters use a hospital bed.

Happy Late Birthday...my good long distance friend!

Larry


----------

